# Bench Vise/Vice Choices



## GazPal (13 Jun 2012)

Simply wondering what others currently use or plan to use as their preferred face vise.

My own preference are Record 52.1/2 and 53 quick release cast bodied vise due to mass and clamping range.


----------



## marcros (13 Jun 2012)

i am using an angled leg vice on my bench, made from an axminster/yorke vice screw. This is half constructed, chosen on paper for clamping depth, budget and simplicity.


----------



## GazPal (13 Jun 2012)

marcros":1ax8v2ri said:


> i am using an angled leg vice on my bench, made from an axminster/yorke vice screw. This is half constructed, chosen on paper for clamping depth, budget and simplicity.



What clamping depth are you targeting?


----------



## Vann (14 Jun 2012)

I have a Record No.52 which I purchased back in the late 1970s and final installed (for the first time  ) last year. 

I find it a little small, and I decided a vise/vice with a dog might be better. So I tracked down a second-hand 52 1/2 D. This is now on the floor in my workshop. Going by past experience it'll probably be pressed into service in 2043 :roll: .

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## marcros (14 Jun 2012)

GazPal":13bo8i9z said:


> marcros":13bo8i9z said:
> 
> 
> > i am using an angled leg vice on my bench, made from an axminster/yorke vice screw. This is half constructed, chosen on paper for clamping depth, budget and simplicity.
> ...



By depth, I mean that I could clamp a door in it if I needed to plane its edge, I may have used the wrong expression.
I dont know what the maximum thickness of timber that it would hold, but I cant see myself needing to use it on anything more than 6" often which it will do comfortably. I think it would cope with 10" + though.


----------



## AndyT (14 Jun 2012)

Another vote for the 52 1/2. I have a nice old second hand one which will last my lifetime and a few more.
I recently had a lightbulb moment though - I'd originally fitted it with wood jaws only a little longer than the iron:







but have now upgraded them to about 16" long - better capacity and usefulness and just as good a grip!






(NB I don't wear sandals in the workshop - I just popped in to take the photo, a few weeks ago, when we had this year's summer.)


----------



## Jacob (14 Jun 2012)

My two are 52 1/2 (new about 1980) and ditto with a dog (used, £20 but in perfect nick under the rust). Both quick release which is more or less essential IMHO.
Excellent bits of kit and will last a lifetime. You hear stories of edge-holding and racking but it isn't an issue thanks to the two bars and heavy castings keeping the jaws parallel.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (14 Jun 2012)

The face vice is a Record 52 (7", quick release, pop-up steel dog). Solid, but wish I'd payed the extra for the 9" now. The tail vice is a Record V176 (6", plain) which has served quite well.


----------



## DTR (14 Jun 2012)

I use a Record 52 too. A pair actually, one is in the tail position. I fitted it with a wooden jaw around 12" wide, the rear jaw being the face of the bench. It's not the quick release version which I'm actually quite happy about; I've read a few stories on here of quick release mechanisms failing and it's not a feature I've ever missed.

My only criticism of the Record as a face vice is that it's not easily removable. Once or twice I've wanted to clamp an interior door to the side of the bench, but the vice gets in the way meaning I have to have 2' of door overhanging one end of the bench. For this reason I'm thinking about putting a leg vice on a future bench.


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Jun 2012)

At the moment, I use a Record 53 and 1/2 (Or is it 52 1/2?) with a metal dog in the top. It's okay, but not pretty, so I'm going to use my old Paramo 10" again. It's been clamped to the rafters long enough! 

I bought two 'York' Vice screws, as I thought about using a leg vice. I intended to use the two screws, connected by a cycle-chain and sprockets, to avoid having to bend down to adjust the sliding board at the bottom.

I fancied something like a Veritas twin screw vice, on-end, and the following is one solution. 

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodw ... e-leg-vise

But the cycle-chain idea was my fave. Trouble is, my engineering skills aren't good enough to fix the sprockets to the vice-screws, so another idea bit the dust. Then I discovered that LN invented a similar idea. 

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuid ... x?id=33615


EDIT: Found the link for the leg-vice

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=wb-r


Oh well. the Paramo has always been good to me, and there's nowt wrong with it!


----------



## Doug B (15 Jun 2012)

Like Dave, I went for a pair of 52 1/2`s using one as a tail vice on my bench build last Xmas.

I went for large beech jaws so I could drill dog holes that line up with the holes in the bench

So far i`ve been really happy with them.






Cheers.


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Jun 2012)

Why did you put the tail vice on the same end as the front vice, Doug?

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Jun 2012)

I used to have two Record #52D vices, one as a front vice and the other as a tail vice






They were good but had some shortcomings so I modified my bench and fitted a twin-screw Veritas on the front and the Veritas quick release tail vice, which I find ideal for the way I work











Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DTR (15 Jun 2012)

Paul, I think you need more dog holes


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Jun 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Jun 2012)

I just wish I could transplant my drum, a few feet to the right. Then I could widen the garage, and have a proper size bench and a tail vice. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Doug B (16 Jun 2012)

Paul Chapman":bs68xhcx said:


> Why did you put the tail vice on the same end as the front vice, Doug?
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul




Made more sense to me to put it there for the woodwork I do Paul.

I prefer to finish my planing stroke off the table, so I can clamp panels such as the one in the photo & do that. If I planing an awkward shape I can clamp 2 pieces of wood in each vice & they act as a corner bench stop.
Also being right handed when sawing planks off the end of the bench the right hand end is free of hardware to possibly hit (hammer) 

I`m not claiming it to be the right way to do it, god forbid :lol: It just works for me :shock:


I think I`ve just had a Paul Sellers moment :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Cheers.


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Jun 2012)

Doug B":gimv2eb6 said:


> I think I`ve just had a Paul Sellers moment :lol: :lol: :lol:



:shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## GazPal (17 Jun 2012)

Benchwayze":1taqla4q said:


> At the moment, I use a Record 53 and 1/2 (Or is it 52 1/2?) with a metal dog in the top. It's okay, but not pretty, so I'm going to use my old Paramo 10" again. It's been clamped to the rafters long enough!
> 
> I bought two 'York' Vice screws, as I thought about using a leg vice. I intended to use the two screws, connected by a cycle-chain and sprockets, to avoid having to bend down to adjust the sliding board at the bottom.
> 
> ...



I've a Paramo saw vise and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (18 Jun 2012)

GazPal":1usks1k8 said:


> Simply wondering what others currently use or plan to use as their preferred face vise.
> 
> My own preference are Record 52.1/2 and 53 quick release cast bodied vise due to mass and clamping range.



Hi Gary

I replaced a Record 52 1/2 with a leg vise I built with a wooden screw. I would not go back to the Record. 






More details here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTo ... ished.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## GazPal (19 Jun 2012)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> GazPal":1k5wkhoi said:
> 
> 
> > Simply wondering what others currently use or plan to use as their preferred face vise.
> ...



Hi Derek, 

You've made a very decent job of both bench and vise, but I honestly prefer metal over wooden vise. 

I've worked from both types for extended periods of time throughout the years and found unless you work within a workshop with some form of climate control (Re humidity) in more temperate climates, the wooden vise can prove prone to being problematical unless a degree of slop is built into the screw. Another problem can be if the exposed wooden thread becomes damaged through carelessness during use.

It's more my personal preference than judgement on what remains and excellent style of wooden vise.

------------

Depth of clamping and jaw width can be adjusted and extended when using metal vise by adding suitable wooden facings, e.g. The Record 52.1/2 has an un-hindered jaw opening of 13"/330mm and jaw width of 9"/230mm (Extendible to 18"/450mm using wooden facings), whilst the existing jaw depth (4"/100mm) can be adjusted up to a maximum of 8"/200mm by slinging the vise lower on the bench frame, with facings extended upward to run in unison with the bench top. 

It's always best - wherever possible - to opt for a larger clamping range than expected, as you'll seldom be disappointed. Always try and take into account the thickness of jaw facings when deciding upon jaw opening, as a vise with jaw opening of 6" will barely clamp 4" stock once jaw facings are in place.


----------



## GazPal (24 Jun 2012)

Quite a few of us are fortunate in having vise with integral dogs, but many options exist for those of us without such a facility as user made dogs can be made and fitted to the outer jaw liner regardless of opening size and can virtually any shape (Generally square, rectangular or round) in section. It's all a matter of preference.  

Precisely the same face vise can be fitted in place of the variety of purpose-made end-vise that are available, but - whilst a handy addition - they aren't an absolute necessity for everyday woodworking.


----------



## condeesteso (24 Jun 2012)

How did I miss this one! Here's some favourites, though I don't think any single vice is the best one, they are all a compromise in my view:

First, the excellent RM wagon vice. Been in use about 9 months now and no criticisms whatsoever. Fast to use, tremendous grip - a very good tail-vice indeed




next, the big 'un. Slightly slower in use, but the thread pitch is double that of a York so not so slow. Very versatile and the conrtolled racking can be handy. But quite expensive with the wood screws. I'd happily live with this as a great face vice though




A traditional leg vice. Started out with a York steel screw, then had this old wood screw replace it. I think they are fast to use, powerful and quite versatile, but it is virtually impossible to eliminate horizontal racking to some extent




And the Record 52 1/2, here in a tail position, and complete with the Moxon v3 (not in use honest, just resting there :lol: ) The Record is a great basic vice, tail or face, and they can be found cheaply I think. Take care to allow space on the underside for the mass of metal that needs to be away from stretchers etc. The guides can get in the way a bit, and they do rack a little, but as an all-rounder, hard to criticise I think.




And the 'Moxon' v3 - well worth having one of these I think. It can be very handy raising the working height, and they are good for smaller detail work where the bench is too low.
This version has pinned bosses - a big improvement on v1 and v2... nice brown oak too!





Favourite?? - all of them and none of them.


----------



## Paul C-I (28 Jun 2012)

The record quick release are excellents vices.
I have faced mine with birch lam and a topping of stiff 1/8 thick leather. Does not need much presseure at all to get a good grip and prevents indentations


----------



## condeesteso (28 Jun 2012)

I think the leather on one side is a big improvement on any vice - more grip with less pressure must be good.
Another I always do with the Record is remove the steel end-stop / dog and replace with a beech (or similar) one, with a tiny bit of negative rake so it clamps top first (just). You can just see it on the Record above, although that one is walnut (for no particular reason).


----------



## jumps (28 Jun 2012)

another for the ubiquitious 52 1/2, as a main, in the absence of anything more sexy 

douglas kindly lent me his tap and die last week, so I set about converting this (beech bed slats salvaged from the mother in laws ex spare bed - saved the £39 charge for removing it!) 






into one of these, complete with leather.....











time will tell if the removable handle approach retains it's functionability but it enables it to be stored very compact, and I haven't decided on a final finish (well I haven't got any osmo at the moment...

interesting project, it's all reclaimed slats except some small sections of oak I used for contrast to provide strength to the main face and that I had lying around from a previous one.


----------



## condeesteso (28 Jun 2012)

very damn smart Jumps... you raised the game here!
It does look very good indeed, from bed slats to a thing of beauty. Sliding dovetails, innovation, the lot. 5 stars.


----------



## Jake (28 Jun 2012)

My face vice is two Record 53s, chain-ganged:


----------



## condeesteso (28 Jun 2012)

Jake - could you elaborate on 'chain ganged' please... beginning to sound interesting.


----------



## Jake (28 Jun 2012)

I have added a link to the thread I did on it over the side, which gives you the gist.


----------



## jumps (28 Jun 2012)

very neat solution Jake


----------



## condeesteso (29 Jun 2012)

yes, impressive. Solid too I suspect. I had heard someone well known in the States wore a Veritas twin out rather quickly. This one is ingenious, resourceful and probably very affordable too.


----------



## Racers (29 Jun 2012)

Hi, Jake

Very nice, now all we need is someone to do a 3 vice chain drive model :shock: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## DTR (29 Jun 2012)

A question for those with the Yorke or Axminster vice screws: is the boss easily removable?


----------



## marcros (29 Jun 2012)

DTR":1kbyz79n said:


> A question for those with the Yorke or Axminster vice screws: is the boss easily removable?



with the right tools yes- it is only a rivet through the steel screw. Mine took some doing but I hardly had any tools, let alone the right ones. I drilled the head off the rivet and used a punch to push it out. I tried to drill out both heads and then just twist off the boss but I didnt have a vice to hold it in. Needless to say that didnt work!

The only difficulty is that everything is slathered in paint so you cant quite see where to attack it, or what is rivet and what is not.

If it is any help, I can take a picture of mine without the boss on.


----------



## DTR (29 Jun 2012)

Hmmm, interesting. Thanks. A photo without the boss would be very much appreciated, but only if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## marcros (29 Jun 2012)

i will try and do it tomorrow for you


----------



## Jake (29 Jun 2012)

Cheers, chaps. Someone's got to be the second person to try it, I've been plugging it relentlessly for years!



Racers":2pz3xthk said:


> Hi, Jake
> 
> Very nice, now all we need is someone to do a 3 vice chain drive model :shock: :lol:



Perfectly do-able, Pete. I'm sure there are cogs with double rows of gears, so stick one of those in the middle and away you go. Get it right and infinity -or maybe the length of your bench - is probably your boundary. 

It works very well (unlike my attempt at a similarly experimental end-vice, long story). It was cheapish quickish and easy and has the build quality of a brick outhouse (from the record bits, not my quickly bodged but perfectly adequate extras). 

Next time I move and break the bench down I will do a mark 2 which will have a 10mm or so steel face-plate rather than the big thick wooden jaw to save some reach capacity, another full length steel plate running along the top of the mounting bases to tie that all together and help resist the some of the forces that try to pull the cog-ends of the vices together, and a third drilled steel plate at the back to replace the standard plates that hold the ends of the rails and vice screw. The last two would make my bodgy box steel and wood separator thing redundant.

I reckon mark 2 would crush tanks quite nicely. As it is, mk1 works fine, the only thing I've had to do to it is tighten up the mounting bolts as it drooped a bit.


----------



## marcros (3 Jul 2012)

DTR":1t1tf9bj said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Thanks. A photo without the boss would be very much appreciated, but only if it's not too much trouble.



Here you go- it is an axi/yorke one- the middle size IIRC.


----------



## DTR (3 Jul 2012)

Brilliant, thank you!


----------

